
Show HN: An experimental news site that generates content from Reddit: Nowpaper - gdbate
https://nowpaper.com/
======
greggh
I love it. It's become one of the first things I look at every morning.

------
Semaphor
First impression: None of the links are links, so middle-click/ctrl-click does
not work. That was my last impression as well.

~~~
gdbate
yeah good point thanks

